# Where is everyone going to be Sat. ?



## rscardman (Jun 17, 2009)

I think I will be either at Deer Creek, Delaware or Big Island Wildlife area marshes. Does anyone have any other suggestions. Well where ever you end good luck and lets keep them moving.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Not sure yet, but as far away from Central Ohio as possible. More hunters=more idiot when it come to opening day. Good luck!


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

If I told everyone I'd probably show up to see you'all there!!!  

Good luck, Ive seen a lot of ducks and geese at Delaware and a couple guys I used to hunt with banged them up good there.


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

A private marsh in NE Ohio and then a 12:00 BBQ with the buddies.

Tradition


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Private cornfield in the Medina/Copley area.

Most years, the sky is black with woodies and mallards on opening morning. Last year, I think we had seven ducks fly over us.

Without fail, each and every time out, we see hundreds and hundreds of geese, and they have no problem coming right into the decoys.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Not on public land! most of the people I have run into are pretty nice, however this is usually the day when all hell breaks loose!! Some times it's funny but have had to DUCK more than once. Good Luck and be safe


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Private cornfield in the Medina/Copley area.


HaHaHa......I'll bet I know where you will be.

Kill 'em all Steve

I didn't know were a waterfowler


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

private swamp in columbiana county...how do you think this weather will affect the woodies? think they will bail?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

nimisila blind #8


----------



## GETTIN' THERE (Apr 17, 2007)

Was planning to be in a private cornfield in Miami County, but my hunting buddy had a death in the family and had to leave Wed. for Alabama.

So.. I think I will get the canoe out and float one of the rivers or lakes in my area and freelance. Maybe come across some woodies or mallards loafing in the mid day sun.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Long Lake #4


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

my back yard "sandusky bay"


----------

